# Imagine applying for 19 years…



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

And then handing a Drummond Island bear tag to a 10 year old girl you’ve never met.

That is MS member Forest Meister for you in a nutshell. He applied for longer than he needed to, in order to ensure getting the most coveted bear tag in the state, then reached out to me to find a kid that would appreciate the opportunity.

An incredibly selfless act, which I’m sure he’d rather have went unnoticed.

Thank you, Pat.

You’ve made for one happy little girl and a whole family that is over the moon proud of their Lexi and thankful to you for the opportunity you gave her.

@Forest Meister with Lexi and her Drummond Island Bear










Lexi, Dad and Grandpa with her 327# dressed boar, taken on Drummond Island.


























The best part is she was able to hunt over her own dogs!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Daaaaaang that's awesome!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

That’s a very kind act Pat. Congrats to all involved.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

He truly is the Meister.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

That is an act of kindness that many can say they never did. I bet that helps get her a start outdoors


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Heck of a gift there...


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh and congrats Lexi! Hope you had a blast!


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

That’s awesome!! The world needs more people like this.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Nothing but good karma to you Forest Meister for such a kind and selfless act! Nice job Lexi!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

As the old saying goes; there's no limit to the amount of good one can do if they don't care who gets the credit. All credit and hats off to Forest Meister. Well done.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

This isn’t the first time on here that pat s done something above and beyond. He did a match on SNORTWHEEZE s track chair that put a huge dent in the cost. Once again a MS member goes above and beyond Kudo s to you pat. 👏 👏 👏


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

24 yrs is pure time...money doesn't buy time. Wow.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Very cool. Hats off to Forest Meister for bringing a dream come true to a young girl and that may just have given her a lifetime drive to hunt.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Gosh...this far outweighs anything that is out there in the world these days. This is the type of selfless acts that need to be leading news stories each and every day! You are truly a stand-up gentleman @Forest Meister!


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> And then handing a Drummond Island bear tag to a 9 year old girl you’ve never met.
> 
> That is MS member Forest Meister for you in a nutshell. He applied for well longer than he needed to, in order to ensure getting the most coveted bear tag in the state, then reached out to me to find a kid that would appreciate the opportunity.
> 
> ...


Good stuff!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Kudos to all involved!!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

The only thing cooler than this story is that mustache!


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Great story! I would be interested in hearing more about the hunt. I am currently setting on 18 points with Drummond on the radar.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Info no longer relevant ....


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Forest Meister said:


> Just a quick comment on the points involved, reliable as Scott has always been, he must have misheard, I only had 19 points. It was a couple more than may have been needed, though. FM


Post corrected and more pictures added. Sorry!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

MallardMaster said:


> Gosh...this far outweighs anything that is out there in the world these days. This is the type of selfless acts that need to be leading news stories each and every day!


Forgetting about the ol' FM....anybody can help out kids and disabled hunter by merely dropping a five spot on the DNR at application time. When enough points are collect either look for someone yourself, contact someone like Scott who is well known for donating hunts to kids and disabled folks, or just sign up with the DNR and they will find someone for you.

Take it from me, the smile on the face of a young person shooting their first bear (or elk I am sure) and the warm feeling one gets inside when you see it, is well worth far more than the few dollars in application fees.

There is a potential down side to donating a tag though, one that some folks may wish to avoid. The down side is the sincere gratitude shown by the youngster's parents. I spent one day in bear camp to meet Lexi, her parents, and a bunch of relatives and friends. It was a bit embarrassing to be treated like a minor celeb when all the focus should have been on the young hunter. 

For anyone who doesn't believe it can be embarrassing, I challenge them to collect points and donate the tag. IMO that first hand knowledge would be the only way to debunk my take on things. FM


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Excellent and great story.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> Info no longer relevant ....


Just curious, did you run that bear with Pat Kelly?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I have known Pat for over 40 years but, no. If you go back to the OP @*srconnell22* noted that the little girl ran the bear with her own dogs. FM


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow. Just... wow. Kudos to you FM. It's folks like yourself that inspire the rest of us to be better and more selfless people. #respect.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Very Cool

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

@Forest Meister if you get to the western end of the YOOP this winter let me know and I ll buy you dinner and your favorite beverage.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> @Forest Meister if you get to the western end of the YOOP this winter let me know and I ll buy you dinner and your favorite beverage.


If I get to pick, how about Elizabeth's Chop House in Marquette. Dom Perignon is my favorite beverage 😂😂😂 Seriously, mighty generous, thankyou. I may be headed past your place before the end of October. If so, and if I am not in my usual rush, I will let you know and we can at least shake hands. FM


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> If I get to pick, how about Elizabeth's Chop House in Marquette. Dom Perignon is my favorite beverage 😂😂😂 Seriously, mighty generous, thankyou. I may be headed past your place before the end of October. If so, and if I am not in my usual rush, I will let you know and we can at least shake hands. FM


Pat. That’s a deal.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Outstanding! Cool pictures! Congrats to the young lady


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Friggen awesome thing to do. Tip of the hat FM and to everyone involved.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

That is the most Awesome Story, Hats off to all involved !


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Hats off to you FM….and congrats to the lucky recipient. Class Act.


----------

